# Ready



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

I have finally gotten everything I am now ready for the brown out.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Real cool and nice selection, Jim Beam, Bombay Gin, I think Black Label it sort of got cut off, Kahlua coffee liquor, Bacardi, I'd say your set. 

Mine doesn't look so hot right now but I'm set with what I can afford, Lambanog and Colt 45.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*Disaster Preparedness*

Looks like you have a black-out covered and a few typhoons as well !
Nice set up..


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

Very nice display. Don't let the neighbors see it! hehehe

I have to blend 9 gallons of Mango wine (about 14%ish) when the Mrs gets home and bottle 4 gallons of it. The rest wll be bulk aged and bottled when bottles come available. Then I have to bottle my California Common Beer (5%) and English Barleywine (10.8%). I also have one gallon of Jungle Honey mead fermenting.

In stock; Irish Red Ale (6%), Oatmeal Stout (6%), Texas Red Ale (6%), Amber Bock Ale (6%), Pacific Saison (6%), Belgian IPA (9.5%) and a Black Ale (6%). All told, about 90L ready to drink just pop into the ref a day or two before I want to drink or serve.

I also have 2 cases of Hard Pear Cider (4.7%) that I made for the Mrs and her girlfriends.

Since I started home brewing I rarely buy liquor anymore. Every now and then some Jack Daniels, Jim Beam, Capt Morgan or Tanduay.

Mcalleyboy, I don't know how you can drink that Lambanog. It is some pretty harsh stuff.

Attached is a pic of my Irish Red Ale.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

John the Irish Red Ale looks great. I'm getting tired of Lambanog but in extreme fun neighborhood parties it's the way to go, I don't mind the Colt 45 mixed with ice, goes from rot gut to regular beer.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

mcalleyboy said:


> John the Irish Red Ale looks great. I'm getting tired of Lambanog but in extreme fun neighborhood parties it's the way to go, I don't mind the Colt 45 mixed with ice, goes from rot gut to regular beer.


Lol mark


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

jon1 said:


> Very nice display. Don't let the neighbors see it! hehehe
> 
> I have to blend 9 gallons of Mango wine (about 14%ish) when the Mrs gets home and bottle 4 gallons of it. The rest wll be bulk aged and bottled when bottles come available. Then I have to bottle my California Common Beer (5%) and English Barleywine (10.8%). I also have one gallon of Jungle Honey mead fermenting.
> 
> ...


Wow..irish red looks good jon


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

Yes the Irish Red is one of my staple beers and my favorite. Either that the Texas Red or the Saison I will have on hand. So about every 3rd batch is a new recipe to try.


----------



## UltraFJ40 (May 20, 2014)

Your bar might just become one of the Philippines' Top 10 Destinations over on trip adviser.


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

UltraFJ40 said:


> Your bar might just become one of the Philippines' Top 10 Destinations over on trip adviser.


If you are referring to me, I don't have a bar. Just constant chain of home brews (about every 3 weeks right now). It is a great hobby to learn, that is rewarding. Most of my friends appreciate my beer. For me to go commercial would take a lot of money and making about 25x per batch what I am making. 

For me I do it mainly to have a wide variety of beers that you may or may not see over here.

I made the IPA as an experiment. It turned out very good but IPAs are not me. I like the Ales and Stouts. I have several friends that love IPAs which are not available in Subic. There is one restaurant/hotel (Harley's on Baloy beach) that sells a home brewed IPA. That is the only place locally I know of. There are Brewpubs popping up all over in the PI (Baguio, Manila, Tagaytay, Cebu, Iligan to name a few). It is catching on with the younger urban professionals (YUPPIES).


----------



## UltraFJ40 (May 20, 2014)

Yes, I'm a beer enthusiast. All that flavor and bubbly sure is a welcome sight. I wish I had the gumption to start home brewing but I have been putting it off for years now.

Acton's war chest is especially appealing too. 

Cheers


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

Once you start it is addictive. It's really like cooking and trying recipes. I never knew that there were so many different types of brews. On my to do list:

Scotch Ale, Kolsch, ESB, Sierra Nevada Clone, Copper Altbier, and a Blond Ale. 

All of the others listed above are in my typical rotation. At this point I am limited by how many fermentation vessels I have and how they can be temperature controlled during the ferment.

That is part of the reason why I did the Cider, Wine and now Mead. It is way easier to do in the US as you can order something and have it on your doorstep in no time. Here it takes a little bit of strategic planning.


----------



## UltraFJ40 (May 20, 2014)

I was about to ask how you coordinated ordering supplies and where you ordered from. I'm sure there are a number of suppliers in the region. DHL delivery?


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

I have always been interested in brewing. My room mate while I was in the dry country of Kuwait was always brewing. Some was pretty darn good. Just too lazy I guess to learn. Is it expensive for the equipment. I am not a big beer lover but many of my neighbors are maybe if I brewed I'd meet new friends YOU THINK


----------



## UltraFJ40 (May 20, 2014)

c_acton98 said:


> I have always been interested in brewing. My room mate while I was in the dry country of Kuwait was always brewing. Some was pretty darn good. Just too lazy I guess to learn. Is it expensive for the equipment. I am not a big beer lover but many of my neighbors are maybe if I brewed I'd meet new friends YOU THINK


Heck, even if you don't brew very well I'm sure you'd make some new friends.


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

UltraFJ40 said:


> I was about to ask how you coordinated ordering supplies and where you ordered from. I'm sure there are a number of suppliers in the region. DHL delivery?


I order online from a couple of suppliers in the US (Rebel Brewer, Ritebrew and Austin Homebrew Supply) and ship them to a cargo forwarder in San Francisco. I then get the supplies via sea in about 10 weeks (hence the planning ahead). I use only dry yeast as there is no temperature control in the sea container. I generally order enough to make 6 batches at a time to help mitigate the shipping costs. When I add it all up it costs me about $2.50/L of beer. 



c_acton98 said:


> I have always been interested in brewing. My room mate while I was in the dry country of Kuwait was always brewing. Some was pretty darn good. Just too lazy I guess to learn. Is it expensive for the equipment. I am not a big beer lover but many of my neighbors are maybe if I brewed I'd meet new friends YOU THINK


You can go as cheap or expensive as you want. If you bought a basic kit The Brewing Equipment Kit (2 Stage Plastic Secondary) like this it would have everything that you need minimally. I would also recommend one of these BrewVint Wort Chiller (30 ft) which you could probably make a little bit cheaper on your own. The biggest hurdle is temperature control. For that I bought a chest freezer and one of these Johnson Temperature Controller (Digital Thermostat) and an UPConverter from 110V to 220V. You will also have to convert the outlet next to your chest freezer to 110V. The temp controller essentially turns the power on and off to keep the temperature at whatever you set it at. It has a probe that you just feed into the freezer. It doesn't take much power to operate this. Most of the Ales need a steady temperature between 60F-70F. Lagers need to be held at 55F or lower. 

I use one of these for a burner Amazon.com : Bayou Classic KAB6 Bayou Cooker with Hose Guard : Outdoor Fry Pot Accessories : Patio, Lawn & Garden and a kettle like this Amazon.com : Bayou Classic 1032 Stainless 8-Gallon Stockpot with Spigot and Vented Lid : Outdoor Fry Pots : Patio, Lawn & Garden . I didn't go super cheap but I knew that I was going to be doing this for the long haul. You could go with a smaller part (do a partial boil) and kitchen burner. 

For bottles you can reuse San Mig or Red Horse bottles (330ml, 500ml or 1L) but you will need caps. 

So all in all, I have invested at least $500 into this hobby just for equipment. I also have seen Wilcon or Home Depot selling basic kits (I think 1 gallon, I am doing 5 gallon batches), can't remember the price. Also in Manila check out Manila DIY (they are on Facebook, no web site). You could get some ingredients and equipment from them a lot faster than ordering from the US but it will cost more than bringing it in.


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

I just taught a good filipino friend how to make hooch. He is leaving for the Middle East in a few weeks. So we made up 2 batches yesterday using 100% Apple juice, Bakers yeast and table sugar. Purchased some tubing and made blow off tubes out of the bottle caps. Bought a styrofoam cooler, 2 bottles of water to freeze and a banana. Total ingredients cost $14, total equipment cost $10. This will make 2 one gallon batches. I am measuring the gravities so my friend will know what to use with minimal measuring of ingredients and a lack of owning a hydrometer.

Took a gravity reading today at the 24 hour mark and they are at 7.2% alcohol. I am not sure what the baking yeast can tolerate, but I am thinking maybe 8.5%. We will see.

This can give you an idea on how basic you can go with minimal cost. It's not beer, more like a hard apple cider. I wouldn't call it a wine.


----------

